# Grooming tools in German/Germany



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Slicker brush : Zupfbürste
Undercoat rake : Unterfellkamm

Amazon Germany does not seem to have a great selection but you could order from Amazon England (I do it sometimes from the U.S. and the shipping is not that bad).

I found these slicker brushes that seem softer

Groom Professional Large Soft Curved Slicker Brush: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Mikki Grooming Soft Pin Slicker, Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


The kind of undercoat rake I use is this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Undercoat-Double-Thick-Coats/dp/B003XLEFT0/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1412430389&sr=1-2&keywords=undercoat+rake


One thing you might consider for Dolce is a shedding blade (Ancol Ergo Dog Shredding Blade, Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies ). It is what works best, with the Zoom Groom, on my Lab.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you! 

Most of those were on the German Amazon as well. I can't order from the UK one because they don't accept direct transactions from German banks, and I don't have a credit card (most people don't in Germany, and most stores/restaurants here don't even accept them).

Have you tried the shedding blade on your golden as well? I had one once upon a time, but I don't remember how well it worked on Drifter, and I don't think I ever tried it on Dolce. I must have thought it didn't work as well as my other tools; otherwise I would have packed it. However, I had to get rid of most my belongings so it's quite possible it did work decently. I just don't want to spend the money unless I'm confident it will work well. Does it damage the outer coat?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have used the shedding blade on Flem occasionally (on her back and sides), it takes some undercoat out but not as much as the undercoat rake and the pin brush. I have not used it on Col yet. I rarely use slicker brushes and the only place I use them is on the back legs and rump. I don't like them and they don't seem to be fans either. My routine (and I am very low grooming) is rake, pin brush, comb (large then medium with fine as needed under the ears).


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Why don't you like slicker brushes? What does a pin brush do? Do they get tangles out, get loose fur out/reduce shedding, or what? I hope you don't mind all the questions...


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I've never used the slicker brush but I know my sister's lab hated it, I think it felt uncomfortable to her. My sister bought a pin brush similar to mine that works great and Nestley doesn't mind it. Win-win


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the Mikki slicker brush and the rake Thalie put links for and find them good. I use a stripping knife for the ears but nothing more and only very lightly on ears occasionally. I use a comb and a double sided brush, one side is pins and the other is a soft brush for adding shine and smoothing over. I use the rake once over down the back, softly but mainly for the trousers and mane as Chesters are both fairly thick and he generally doesn't like the rake as he has sensitive skin.


----------

